# Gardz for wallpaper glue/paste



## 6fthook (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

We removed stubborn wallpaper (2 layers) from the hallway walls, but some of the glue was stuck on and would not come off no matter what method we tried (dif solution, vinegar, hot water, etc.). I contacted Zinsser about their Gardz product and they advised 2 layers of Gardz, skimcoat, then prime/paint.

I just wanted to know if anyone has any experience with this product..Should we apply another layer of Gardz over the skimcoat of drywall compound, or should we just prime and then paint right over the drywall compound? I contacted Zinsser about this, but still waiting on their response. We are using a water-based primer and paint if that matters (AFM Safecoat).

Thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

6fthook said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We removed stubborn wallpaper (2 layers) from the hallway walls, but some of the glue was stuck on and would not come off no matter what method we tried (dif solution, vinegar, hot water, etc.). I contacted Zinsser about their Gardz product and they advised 2 layers of Gardz, skimcoat, then prime/paint.
> 
> ...


 
yes, Gardz is the primer.


----------

